# Guns and Roses



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Somewhere like Boracay might be ok but my main concern would be security. I would like to own a nice road bike but the wifes say that if someone took a like to it they would just knock you on the head along the road somewhere and take it.



I understand her concern. 
Thats why I guess every pinoy professional carry a piece. And if all society could afford them I think everyone would carry one. The gun clubs, golf clubs, freemason clubs are all memers that are wearing a piece. So they fear not. I wouldnt hesitate from having something you want. Just pay a premium as securitY perhaps.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

888dino said:


> I understand her concern.
> Thats why I guess every pinoy professional carry a piece. And if all society could afford them I think everyone would carry one. The gun clubs, golf clubs, freemason clubs are all memers that are wearing a piece. So they fear not. I wouldnt hesitate from having something you want. Just pay a premium as securitY perhaps.


reminder - Foreigners can't have a piece, heck, not even a knife, if the tide turns against you . .. 



888dino said:


> Interestingly enough boracay seems to have them as commuter trikes fits 10 people. About $10usd . Quiet zippy smooth ... so the battery issue may not be that bad, perhaps depending on the battery quality?


of the quality of the batteries have improved a lot, especially since there is not much weight issue

There is a foldable e-bike I saw in Singapore, 15 Kilo nett, can carry upto 115 Kilo weight, and upto 40 Kilometers on once charge ! All for S$ 1,000 - about 32,000 peso.

then again, you maybe able to get a car for that price .. in Philippines  but the car will cost a lot for repairs, fuel and all this and that !!


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

simonsays said:


> reminder - Foreigners can't have a piece, heck, not even a knife, if the tide turns against you . ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting to know that about gun laws. really not fair. Foreigners have more to protect. :boxing:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

888dino said:


> interesting to know that about gun laws. really not fair. Foreigners have more to protect. :boxing:


Are you serious that you didn't know about gun ownership rule for foreigners ???


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

888dino said:


> interesting to know that about gun laws. really not fair. Foreigners have more to protect. :boxing:





simonsays said:


> Are you serious that you didn't know about gun ownership rule for foreigners ???


Yep, it is absolutely true. We may not agree but it is fair because it is their country and they have the right to enact laws as they see fit.

That law against firearm also includes air or BB guns as well. As silly as it sounds, it is true.
Also, if you are caught with even one (1) live round of ammo, it is cause for arrest and deportation---Believe it!


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for info on the semi-automatic cycles. Since we are on weapons...are Asp's illegal? (ASP = "The famed ASP telescoping Baton provides both the plainclothes and uniformed professional with a compact, inconspicuous, yet devastatingly effective impact instrument. The ASP police baton is the instrument of choice of these agencies and security professionals everywhere."


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Jim151 said:


> Thanks for info on the semi-automatic cycles. Since we are on weapons...are Asp's illegal? (ASP = "The famed ASP telescoping Baton provides both the plainclothes and uniformed professional with a compact, inconspicuous, yet devastatingly effective impact instrument. The ASP police baton is the instrument of choice of these agencies and security professionals everywhere."


Jim, Thats a good question and one I don't have an answer for. My guess is that yes they are legal--and that's only a guess. Problem with being a foreigner here, the police in some areas make up their own rules as they go along or what suites them.

All the time I have served on the Brgy police, I carry handcuffs on or off duty. On duty a regular police rubber coated night stick for close quarters. When on the street though I have always used a big one like in the movie Walking Tall (photo below the post.) 
But again, this is on duty and within the law..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jim151 said:


> Thanks for info on the semi-automatic cycles. Since we are on weapons...are Asp's illegal? (ASP = "The famed ASP telescoping Baton provides both the plainclothes and uniformed professional with a compact, inconspicuous, yet devastatingly effective impact instrument. The ASP police baton is the instrument of choice of these agencies and security professionals everywhere."


I know we have veeded wildly of topic into the long grass but no if it counts as a pointed or blunt weapon. Regarding letting your Filipino wife get a licence and buying a gun. Filipino woman are not known to be pistol packin mamas so the police will automation assume it was you who did the shooting.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jim151 said:


> Thanks for info on the semi-automatic cycles. Since we are on weapons...are Asp's illegal? (ASP = "The famed ASP telescoping Baton provides both the plainclothes and uniformed professional with a compact, inconspicuous, yet devastatingly effective impact instrument. The ASP police baton is the instrument of choice of these agencies and security professionals everywhere."


Having a baton and knowing how to use are two different things ... just saying so 

I saw one of the kids in Outskirts of Baguio challenging another one with a home made two shot like gun.. didn't stay around to see how far that argument went..if anybody confronted that kid and the kid let lose one in your direction .. it would be fun .. to say the least 



Gary D said:


> I know we have veeded wildly of topic into the long grass but no if it counts as a pointed or blunt weapon. Regarding letting your Filipino wife get a licence and buying a gun. Filipino woman are not known to be pistol packin mamas so the police will automation assume it was you who did the shooting.


Not true

I knew a few girls who own guns and few, as anybody with guns and no job do, was acting bodyguard to a VIP ..

And one was shot at, by a guy, even though she claimed she hadn't taken out her gun, and it also shows how much mercy even women get when things get nasty .. and that was in San Fernando area .. not the dreaded Southern Philippines ... and fyi most if not all of the victims in the Muguindanao killing were women ...

And every other lawyer carries a gun, since they don't know who is waiting to knock them off, their client's opponent or their own client .. yes ..it's common in Philippines !!!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Yep, it is absolutely true. We may not agree but it is fair because it is their country and they have the right to enact laws as they see fit.
> 
> That is against firearm also includes air or BB guns as well. As silly as it sounds, it is true.
> Also, if you are caught with even one (1) live round of ammo, it is cause for arrest and deportation---Believe it!


This does not include airsoft or bb guns... They are not firearms. I have asked at dealerships and they are sold as "recreational" or "toy" items. They do not have the velocity to kill a person or maim. I know many foreigners who own these. These are not self protection items and would not deter anyone wanting to harm you. It would also be unwise to carry one of these away from your home as they look too real and I would imagine a policeman would shoot you first.

They are great for monkeys however!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Gary D said:


> I know we have veeded wildly of topic into the long grass but no if it counts as a pointed or blunt weapon. Regarding letting your Filipino wife get a licence and buying a gun. Filipino woman are not known to be pistol packin mamas so the police will automation assume it was you who did the shooting.


It won't matter if she passes the gunshot test Gunshot residue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Especially after she explains that she bought the weapon to protect you and was trained by a local.. 

You could always claim that she ran out after she knocked the one down and you reloaded and scared the other away.....


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jon1 said:


> You could always claim that she ran out after she knocked the one down and you reloaded and scared the other away.....


Nice idea .. Though in reality whenever a foreigner is involved the media will make the foreigner as vile, evil, deadly .loose cannon, danger to the society .. . pick your choice there

And before you know you will have attracted enough vultures to start filing frivolous cases unrelated to the circumstances and it will financially kill you as each of the vulture will want to be paid off, the alternate being long drawn out case hearing and legal fees 

Avoiding any form of confrontation should be priority 1

Or get a trusted relative to settle it for you ...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There are more than one way to settle that... 

You need to have all of your bases covered, especially when a weapon is involved.

If you live somewhere where you need a throwdown illegal weapon, maybe you need to reevaluate your reason for living there. 

The reality is your relationship with the locals, official and not and how they perceive you. 

Avoiding confrontation is always Priority 1, but living in certain areas is provoking confrontation. 

I have others that I trust to settle things rather than depending on family. But I do not need that due to where I live.

Bottom line: don't engage in activities that warrant the use of a weapon as your protection.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

jon1 said:


> This does not include airsoft or bb guns... They are not firearms. I have asked at dealerships and they are sold as "recreational" or "toy" items. They do not have the velocity to kill a person or maim. I know many foreigners who own these. These are not self protection items and would not deter anyone wanting to harm you. It would also be unwise to carry one of these away from your home as they look too real and I would imagine a policeman would shoot you first.
> 
> They are great for monkeys however!


I haven't researched the answer but the dealer would be probably the last person I would ask.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> I haven't researched the answer but the dealer would be probably the last person I would ask.


+1

Well said


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Gary D said:


> I haven't researched the answer but the dealer would be probably the last person I would ask.


The latest Philippine law on guns

Republic Act No. 10591 | Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines

Note 

"(l) Firearm refers to any handheld or portable weapon, whether a small arm or light weapon, that expels or is designed to expel a bullet, shot, slug, missile or any projectile, which is discharged by means of expansive force of gases from *burning gunpowder or other form of combustion* or any similar instrument or implement. For purposes of this Act, the barrel, frame or receiver is considered a firearm."

By definition, air soft or bb guns are no longer covered under the definition of a firearm (like anywhere else in the world Firearm - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary) and are not required to be registered with ANY governing agency. They are considered a toy or entertainment device and should be treated as such.

Anyone who considers an air soft or bb gun (no matter how realistic it looks) as a self defense weapon is deluded and deserves what happens to them as a result of implying it has any deadly force. 

I have a semi-auto air soft pistol that fires plastic .20g pellets at only 300fps. It is great for chasing away pests such as monkeys. That is it's sole purpose in my house and never leaves the property.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Absolutely I got one for the wild cats it works great scaring them away. They are easy to buy and legal to own. The police chief of our barangay lives here. He said it is not a firearm and is not considered a weapon. Hell kids can buy them. Try to buy a gun here they will sell it to you all they want is the money. But then you'll get arrested


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

888dino said:


> interesting to know that about gun laws. really not fair. Foreigners have more to protect. :boxing:


Why I've literally watched 1000s of movies and taught myself kung-fu from them. I'm pretty deadly with a flying guillotine but don't have 50 ft vertical jumps into trees down yet.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Why I've literally watched 1000s of movies and taught myself kung-fu from them. I'm pretty deadly with a flying guillotine but don't have 50 ft vertical jumps into trees down yet.







You just need to jack into the Matrix... hahahaha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Thrown under the bus*



888dino said:


> I understand her concern.
> Thats why I guess every pinoy professional carry a piece. And if all society could afford them I think everyone would carry one. The gun clubs, golf clubs, freemason clubs are all memers that are wearing a piece. So they fear not. I wouldnt hesitate from having something you want. Just pay a premium as securitY perhaps.


Everything is cool with these private groups and buddies in the barangay and PNP, when you use the weapon, kill someone your gonna be thrown under the bus, everyone will distance themselves from the foreigner in order for self preservation. If caught carrying a weapon (no matter what they say/gun permit) you'll either have to pay dearly for bail or end up serving something like a 7 year prison sentence in a Philippine jail...OMG. 

Bottom line is that foreigners are not allowed to carry a weapon it's part of the Philippine Constitution, you'll know your in trouble if someone claims you can, usually corrupt PNP officers, seriously.... they won't be there at your trial, no matter how much money you've invested in that friendship.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Re toy guns ...

Meanwhile in Singapore possession of imitation toy guns will land you in jail ... and if you try to import penalties are pretty high ..

And every time there is some movie shooting when realistic looking guns the producers have to obtain a permit and prominently display notices that filming is in progress with realistic looking replica guns !!!

Boring it is, I guess


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Pellet/bb guns*

I read the law but also found this court case for information:

"Under Section 2 (b) of Resolution No. 8714, the term "firearm" includes "airgun, airsoft guns, and their replica/imitation in whatever form that can cause an ordinary person to believe that they are real." Hence, airsoft guns and their replicas/imitations are included in the gun ban during the election period from January 10, 2010 to June 9, 2010.

Petitioner claims that he is a real party-in-interest, because he has been playing airsoft since the year 2000. The continuing implementation of Resolution No. 8714 will put him in danger of sustaining direct injury or make him liable for an election offense2 if caught in possession of an airsoft gun and its replica/imitation in going to and from the game site and playing the sport during the election period. 

Petitioner contends that the COMELEC gravely abused its discretion amounting to lack or excess of jurisdiction in including "airsoft guns and their replicas/imitations" in the definition of "firearm" in Resolution No. 8714, since there is nothing in R.A. No. 7166 that mentions "airsoft guns and their replicas/imitations." 

Final out come ? "The main issue is whether or not the COMELEC gravely abused its discretion in including airsoft guns and their replicas/imitations in the term "firearm" in Section 2 (b) of R.A. No. 8714.

The Court finds that the COMELEC did not commit grave abuse of discretion in this case.
It is not clear if the court was simply ruling about carrying one during elections or any time.

http://www.lawphil.net/judjuris/juri2010/mar2010/gr_190779_2010.html


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

The link that I posted was the revised regulation dated July 23, 2012. So I think that is the current regulation. Not the one you posted or the court case (both 2 years prior).


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jim151 said:


> The Court finds that the COMELEC did not commit grave abuse of discretion in this case.
> It is not clear if the court was simply ruling about carrying one during elections or any time.
> 
> G.R. No. 190779


But common sense says, if guns are banned, then 'gun like' devices must also be banned, lest somebody wave a toy gun and the other side not being sure, either take flight or fight !! 

Results may vary, of course !


----------

